# newly diagnosed



## tina w (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, my names Tina, have just bn diagnosed with type 2 Diabetes, any tips on what to eat would be much appreciated


----------



## margie (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. 

I don't know if you have read this link - but there is some information for those newly diagnosed that may help.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

There are so many variables with Diabetes and what food affects one person a lot may affect another a lot less. Testing is useful to work out what affects you but this is not always something that your GP will buy into. 

Have you been put on any meds - or are you being treated as diet and exercise.


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Tina and a warm welcome to the forum,Its hard getting your head around things at first diabetes is not easy,but with the right guidance and a good set of freinds(us) we can help x ,Are you on any medication?
The key with food is MODERATION theres no need to cut yourself off from all the goodies just dont over indulge,watching out for carbs is reccommended too so try and limit things like pasta white bread and cereals  etc etc theres good alternatives out there for wihte bread such as vogel and burgen..If you have a look at the food queary part of the forum then theres some good recipies on there etc etc.Take your time and take it all in one bit at a time information overload can sometimes be daunting. x


----------



## Mark T (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Tina 

There are a number of useful books on the newbies links thread: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

The Gretchen Becker book is very helpful!

Basically with diabetes you have to keep an eye on the amount of carbohydrates you are consuming since it is these that put up your blood glucose level.  White bread, potatoes (mash particularly) and breakfast cereals are especially bad.

See also this web page: http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.com/2008/05/what-to-eat-until-you-get-your-meter.html


----------



## gillianre (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm now a week old, lol

I have found the first week really eye opening, testing my blood 2 hours after eating has shown what works and what doesn't.

It's been a learning curve but this forum has been a life saver.

Good luck and it's not the end of the world.
x


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi tina. Welcome 

Rob


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Tina


----------



## slipper (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello Tina, I'm newish too, it will soon begin to make a little sense to you, take it slowly and day by day.


----------



## Katieb (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Tina. Am also quite new to the forum and have found the members here to be a fab wealth of knowledge and experience. No question is too daft and nobody makes you feel stupid for asking! Don't know what I'd have done without them, so I'm sure you'll find plenty of support and advice here. I'm still getting to grips with everything myself! Katie


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2011)

tina w said:


> Hi, my names Tina, have just bn diagnosed with type 2 Diabetes, any tips on what to eat would be much appreciated



Hi Tina, welcome to the forum  The others have pointed you to the 'Usefl Links' thread, and I would suggest looking at the links to GI and GL diet books for a good overview of suitable eating plans that would be kind to your blood sugar levels  Let us know if you have any questions


----------



## am64 (Sep 20, 2011)

welcome from me too x


----------

